# hozelock snow foam



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

i have this pressure washer and want a snow foam lance. does anyone do a lance for this model

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...did=10787580&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=463620138


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any foam will fit, you'll need a lavor fitting for it


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

are you sure its defo a lavor fitting and my washer only goes to 100 bar. is that enough pressure to get a good foaming from it. thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, by the pic in the link, the fitting of the normal low/high pressure rinsing lance is a lavor (similar to a kew/alto fitting but the 'wings' on the sides of the fitting are bigger on the lavor). flow rate is what counts for foaming, no reason why that should'nt be upto the job imo


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

just one last thing since your boing so helpful. is this a decent lance and what foam should i use
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good price imo, cleanyourcar and autobrite are usually the cheapest for foam lances. foam wise, its personal preference really, like many things. my current two faves are espuma activo and autosmart actimousse


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

just ordered one thanks alot


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> good price imo, cleanyourcar and autobrite are usually the cheapest for foam lances. foam wise, its personal preference really, like many things. my current two faves are espuma activo and autosmart actimousse


Hi Kev, wonder where that Autosmart Actimousse was from? 
Glad you like it!

Regards,
Clive.

Sorry OP I know Kev has sorted your answer out so excuse slight hi-jack!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i wonder Clive  :thumb: t'is very good indeed


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't worry about it fella. I'm just well happy I have finally been able to get a snow foam lance


----------



## Bentley001 (Aug 11, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> good price imo, cleanyourcar and autobrite are usually the cheapest for foam lances. foam wise, its personal preference really, like many things. my current two faves are espuma activo and autosmart actimousse


how do these compare to hyperwash?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bentley001 said:


> how do these compare to hyperwash?


not sure as ive not used hyper wash im afraid


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Turns out that its not the Lavor fitting, does anyone know what it is? I might pop down to B&Q later on today and take some pics of the display model and see. Hopefully someone woll be able to tell what it is.

Edit: Heres some pics, what connector for a snow foam lance would I need?

Pics are clickable for bigger resolution

Connection to the detergent bottle 

One of the lances.


----------



## Magsy (May 15, 2006)

I can't PM, too few posts, sorry..

Apmaman: Did you ever get the right fitting? If so, which one?! 

Cheers


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Didn't buy one, bought a nilfisk c110 which is probably a far greater machine. Although it looks like a kew/alto.


----------



## Magsy (May 15, 2006)

Ah ok, thanks anyway!


----------



## CotswoldS2k (May 7, 2011)

Just to confirm, I got a Lavor lance for my Hozelock 150 as they do look identical and I even emailed a photo to Mark at Autobrite, who also thought they looked identical.

They aren't - they are very nearly identical, but the Lavor wings are just slightly bigger and different enough that it just won't fit.

So, I called Hozelock customer services to find what might fit - and the answer is "absolutely nothing".

One  Hozelock 150 Pressure Washer coming up for sale shortly..


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

CotswoldS2k said:


> .....They aren't - they are very nearly identical, but the Lavor wings are just slightly bigger and different enough that it just won't fit.......QUOTE]
> 
> Can't you mod the Lavor wings to make them fit - filing/sanding?


----------



## pr100 (Feb 7, 2010)

CotswoldS2k said:


> So, I called Hozelock customer services to find what might fit - and the answer is "absolutely nothing".


Well, I have the Hozelock 150 and I also have an M22 adapter (aka Kranzle adapter) which fits the supplied lance nicely.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

agnew88 did it work ok the foam lance i wanted to ask if that lavor fitting works and not leaks thanks mate


----------

